
Reddit Commenter's Fight for Anonynmity Is a Win for Free Speech and Fair Use - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/05/reddit-commenters-fight-anonynmity-win-free-speech-and-fair-use
======
toomuchtodo
This was an interesting and unexpected (but not unwelcome) interpretation of
the First Amendment.

> In a hearing earlier this month, Watch Tower argued that they met the
> requirements of the Doe test, claiming that their copyright was infringed
> and also that the Doe test did not apply because Darkspilver is not a U.S.
> resident. On Friday, May 17, Magistrate Judge Sallie Kim rejected the latter
> argument, holding that the First Amendment can apply even if a Doe is not in
> the U.S. The court noted that because Darkspilver’s speech was on a U.S.
> company’s platform and has a U.S. audience, silencing them would have
> unavoidable domestic ripple effects. As Judge Kim explained, “The subpoena
> here was issued by a court in the United States, on behalf of a United
> States company (Watch Tower) and was directed against another United States
> company (Reddit). Moreover, the First Amendment protects the audience as
> well as the speaker.”

